# New Member RAF PTI



## RAFPTI (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello troops,
I am a current serving Royal Air Force Physical Training Instructor and I am thinking of arranging a tour around Spain in a rented campervan next summer.  I've done all the figures and worked out a provisional route lasting 20 days starting and finishing in Barcelona.  The trip will be for my girlfriend, son and me and we are going to hopefully get as far across as Santiago de Compostela then down through central Spain and Madrid and across to Valencia via Seville, Cordoba etcetera.

I was wondering if anyone could share experiences of free camping in Spain, tips on what not to miss, cheap campsites or even just great places to visit.  Any tips on living out of a camper for 3 weeks would help as well.  Presume it is all a bit different to living out of a bergen, sleeping on a roll matt and eating ration pack food.

Any information would be much appreciated so don't be shy and ping me a message.

Cheers,

Dan.


----------



## donkey too (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
Still serving? Weeelll I surpose someone has to be in the RAF?:lol-049:
seriousely though some of the others will be along shortly with lots of answers for you.:have fun:


----------



## kenspain (Nov 29, 2011)

There is so many places here inland you can park and have no problems. on the coast in the summer this year we have been told that in a lot of places  the police are going to try and stop this as the campsites have been complaining  that they lost a lot of money this summer, and the police have done nothing to stop it were there were lots of motorhomes free camping but there still are some places you will be ok. As for cheap campsites not in the summer on the coast. If you do come down to Alicante  and have any problems and need help let me know also nearer the time i find out what places are ok to park up free on or near the coast, One thing more if ever asked your not camping just parking up. A lot of my  Spanish friends are having a go about letting lorry drivers sleeping in there cabs down here and trying to stop motorhomes from doing the same. So we are hoping that more places will start to be built were you can park free
                         Safe travel,


----------



## kenspain (Nov 29, 2011)

This is the price of a new very large campsite i looked at Sunday for a friend  28 euros per night winter price. summer price 45 euros per night plus elc if you need it. And not on the coast


----------



## kenspain (Nov 29, 2011)

And i think that down near La Marine they will stop free parking if they saw where they were tipping there waste Sunday   Down a storm Drain :hammer:


----------



## donkey too (Nov 29, 2011)

kenspain said:


> And i think that down near La Marine they will stop free parking if they saw where they were tipping there waste Sunday   Down a storm Drain :hammer:



Then why not report them to the relevant authority and the powers that be may then see that we are not all alike.


----------



## Airecraft (Nov 29, 2011)

As said above, parking is not an issue inland but more difficult on the east coast, not too bad on North coast. Personally, I think your itinerary is a bit ambitious for 20 days, though certainly possible with a lot of driving. I would look to shorten it to something like ***** suggests. We're leaving for Spain tomorrow, doing San Sebastian-Madrid-Barcelona so if we find any good spots will post them.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 29, 2011)

RAFPTI  Welcome to the mad house, sorry can't help with Spain but hope you enjoy your trip. Are you and the family traveling by (RAF) private jet or are the cutbacks preventing you from doing this as well lol  better by :boat::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## RAFPTI (Nov 29, 2011)

donkey too said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Still serving? Weeelll I surpose someone has to be in the RAF?:lol-049:
> seriousely though some of the others will be along shortly with lots of answers for you.:have fun:



Yeah, still in, and yes someone has to.  Getting ever smaller though, 20% of my trade up for redundancy but what can you do! Chin up and get on with it.  I take it that you are ex military?

People very good with info on here, I'm v.impressed.


----------



## donkey too (Nov 29, 2011)

RAFPTI said:


> Yeah, still in, and yes someone has to.  Getting ever smaller though, 20% of my trade up for redundancy but what can you do! Chin up and get on with it.  I take it that you are ex military?
> 
> People very good with info on here, I'm v.impressed.



Yes 24 years and commissioned up through the ranks so know both ends of the job so to speak.
|Spent a few years as body guard to the Sultan of O as well. Thats where the money is, A job you could do?? Sadly at 72 all the money has now gone after having to financially support English Governments for so long.:lol-053:
Still work for SSAFA Forces Help. (Can't leave it alone)


----------



## RAFPTI (Nov 29, 2011)

donkey too said:


> Yes 24 years and commissioned up through the ranks so know both ends of the job so to speak.
> |Spent a few years as body guard to the Sultan of O as well. Thats where the money is, A job you could do?? Sadly at 72 all the money has now gone after having to financially support English Governments for so long.:lol-053:
> Still work for SSAFA Forces Help. (Can't leave it alone)



Well and truly in the blood then. Which service and what trade were you when you worked for a living (ie before taking commission) :lol-049: I am going to have to guess Army with the close protection detail.  Think the financial wheels are finally coming off this particular English Government (not their fault in particular).

I hopefully have a good few years to go yet, presuming I don't have redundancy sent my way.  It is uncertain times at the minute but I love my job and I am proud of what we do.  The better half serves as well, same job.


----------



## RAFPTI (Nov 29, 2011)

Airecraft said:


> As said above, parking is not an issue inland but more difficult on the east coast, not too bad on North coast. Personally, I think your itinerary is a bit ambitious for 20 days, though certainly possible with a lot of driving. I would look to shorten it to something like ***** suggests. We're leaving for Spain tomorrow, doing San Sebastian-Madrid-Barcelona so if we find any good spots will post them.



It very well may be too ambitious.  I have 10 cities I want to visit, problem is they are spread over the the length and breadth of the country.  May be a 2 trip itinery split north and south.  It all depends on the trade off between driving and stopping over for more than one day.  Something to really think about I suppose.  Thank you.

We aren't planning on driving to Spain though, flying out, picking up a rented campervan in Barcelona and dropping it back there and flying back, is this a little more achievable?


----------



## RAFPTI (Nov 29, 2011)

kenspain said:


> This is the price of a new very large campsite i looked at Sunday for a friend  28 euros per night winter price. summer price 45 euros per night plus elc if you need it. And not on the coast



Ouch! That seems a little steep comparing to English campsites.


----------



## donkey too (Nov 29, 2011)

RAFPTI said:


> Well and truly in the blood then. Which service and what trade were you when you worked for a living (ie before taking commission) :lol-049: I am going to have to guess Army with the close protection detail.  Think the financial wheels are finally coming off this particular English Government (not their fault in particular).
> 
> I hopefully have a good few years to go yet, presuming I don't have redundancy sent my way.  It is uncertain times at the minute but I love my job and I am proud of what we do.  The better half serves as well, same job.



Yes army. sufficient to say that I didn't wear a uniform for a lot of the time. Loved it and was very proud to belong. We all meet every year to get p'ssed but sadly there are only 2 of my squadron left besides me. the three of us are still trying to achieve our stated aim of 45 years ago and taste evrey beer in UK as well as every wine in France.:cheers: and see who can sleep with the ugliest woman:shag::mad1:


----------



## kenspain (Nov 29, 2011)

Airecraft said:


> As said above, parking is not an issue inland but more difficult on the east coast, not too bad on North coast. Personally, I think your itinerary is a bit ambitious for 20 days, though certainly possible with a lot of driving. I would look to shorten it to something like ***** suggests. We're leaving for Spain tomorrow, doing San Sebastian-Madrid-Barcelona so if we find any good spots will post them.



Well hurry up its 20 degs were i live near Alicante nice and Sunny but when the sun go,s down you need a top on.    Safe Travels Over.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 29, 2011)

Anywhere along the coast ... you should be able to find some tasty crabs :lol-049:


----------



## John H (Nov 29, 2011)

RAFPTI said:


> Hello troops,
> I am a current serving Royal Air Force Physical Training Instructor and I am thinking of arranging a tour around Spain in a rented campervan next summer.  I've done all the figures and worked out a provisional route lasting 20 days starting and finishing in Barcelona.  The trip will be for my girlfriend, son and me and we are going to hopefully get as far across as Santiago de Compostela then down through central Spain and Madrid and across to Valencia via Seville, Cordoba etcetera.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could share experiences of free camping in Spain, tips on what not to miss, cheap campsites or even just great places to visit.  Any tips on living out of a camper for 3 weeks would help as well.  Presume it is all a bit different to living out of a bergen, sleeping on a roll matt and eating ration pack food.
> ...




Hi

For overnighting try these websites:
CAMPINGCAR-INFOS - a French site that will guide you through aires (overnight parking with fresh water and waste disposal) in most countries of Europe - including Spain
www.furgovw/mapa_furgoperfecto.php - which will tell you about aires and good wilding spots in Spain

Also have a look at the Spanish forum on this website.

As others have said, your route is a long one for three weeks - I'd tend to split it into two trips (you will want to go back!) and leave the southern bit (Seville, Cordoba etc) for next time  - but it depends how much you like driving. Apart from anything else, Andalucia is unbearably hot in summer - leave that bit for a "winter" trip!

As for things to see, it really depends on your tastes but if you like mountains then try the Sierra de Gredos and the Picos de Europa; if you like beaches, try the Ria coastline of Galicia or almost anywhere along the Cantabrian coast; if you like cities, then don't forget Salamanca in addition to the ones you have mentioned; and if you like good food and wine, don't miss out Rioja/the Basque country. Come to think of it, slow down even more and turn it into four trips!

Happy travels.


----------



## Beemer (Nov 30, 2011)

RAFPTI said:


> Hello troops,
> I am a current serving Royal Air Force Physical Training Instructor Dan.



Welcome to the site Dan, I am an ex APTCI and worked with the RAF PEd in the Falklands (after the troubles) at Shag Cove.
As for helping you out with your request...sorry but hope to glean information from the very helpful peeps on this site one day, when we travel to Spain.
Best of luck

Dave


----------



## scampa (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi and Welcome!! :wave:


----------

